# Where can I get a "Thingy-ma-bob"



## GrantRez420 (28/7/16)

Hi Guys,

I am looking for something and I don't even know what to call it. Who has stock of the thing you would put between your atty and the mod? Like a 510 spacer/heat sink jobby?

It doesn't necessarily have to be a heat sink but just something to keep mod scratches to a minimum. Goblin mini v2 is driving my OCD into overdrive with those sharp edges.. Below a picture for illustration

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (28/7/16)

GrantRez420 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am looking for something and I don't even know what to call it. Who has stock of the thing you would put between your atty and the mod? Like a 510 spacer/heat sink jobby?
> 
> It doesn't necessarily have to be a heat sink but just something to keep mod scratches to a minimum. Goblin mini v2 is driving my OCD into overdrive with those sharp edges.. Below a picture for illustration


It's called a flux capacitor!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## GrantRez420 (28/7/16)

Stosta said:


> It's called a flux capacitor!


I went to my local Continuum Transfunctioner supplier and they were out of stock.. Where else do you suggest I look?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (28/7/16)

GrantRez420 said:


> I went to my local Continuum Transfunctioner supplier and they were out of stock.. Where else do you suggest I look?


Hahahaha! Well played! It is indeed a heat sink (bt as you said, not sure of how well it works in that sense). Someone also has little shields specially designed for the purpose you are looking for, but sadly I think it is @Spydro so not sure where he gets them from, and if we can source them here.


----------



## zadiac (28/7/16)

@GrantRez420 , this is what you want






It's actually a heat insulator that comes with the RDA, but I use it to protect my mod as well and I think if you ask nicely, I'm sure @JakesSA will make you one

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (28/7/16)

GrantRez420 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am looking for something and I don't even know what to call it. Who has stock of the thing you would put between your atty and the mod? Like a 510 spacer/heat sink jobby?
> 
> It doesn't necessarily have to be a heat sink but just something to keep mod scratches to a minimum. Goblin mini v2 is driving my OCD into overdrive with those sharp edges.. Below a picture for illustration



You could also cut a disk out of a silicone baking mat and slip that onto the atty's 510 connection, not the ones with fibres, but plain silicone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (28/7/16)

I got my intern to cut up a circles out of those disposable blue fabric wipes and then punch holes in with a paper punch for the 510

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Stosta (28/7/16)

shaunnadan said:


> I got my intern to cut up a circles out of those disposable blue fabric wipes and then punch holes in with a paper punch for the 510


Does your intern ever do non-vape related tasks?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## shaunnadan (28/7/16)

Stosta said:


> Does your intern ever do non-vape related tasks?



Yes... When he is off duty

Reactions: Funny 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## Spydro (28/7/16)

Stosta said:


> Hahahaha! Well played! It is indeed a heat sink (bt as you said, not sure of how well it works in that sense). Someone also has little shields specially designed for the purpose you are looking for, but sadly I think it is @Spydro so not sure where he gets them from, and if we can source them here.



I bought my mod guards from the same place @Rob Fisher buys his. 

Kidney Puncher in Phoenix, Arizona USA.

http://www.kidneypuncher.com/kp-mod-guard-5-pack-various-sizes/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GrantRez420 (28/7/16)

Thanks for the tip @blujeenz , I might just use that as a temporary solution.
@Spydro thanks for pointing me in the right direction, now that I have learnt the term "mod guard " I know what to look for. 

I'm still hoping to hear from someone locally about availability.. I did however find these as well, just in case all else fails

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (8/8/16)

@GrantRez420 , here you go. They are now available at FT as a product on their own https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10012898/5501000-replacement-pom-heat-insulation-gasket-for


----------



## GrantRez420 (8/8/16)

zadiac said:


> @GrantRez420 , here you go. They are now available at FT as a product on their own https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10012898/5501000-replacement-pom-heat-insulation-gasket-for


Thank you @zadiac , added to cart! How convenient


----------

